# Tandem Trailer Aid



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's a must piece of equipment if you pull tandem axle trailers.

Well worth the $$ came in real handy for us last year. Made changing a flat a breeze no fussing with jacks.

I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/it ... -aid/10867

:wink: :wink:


----------

